# The Soul of Wood (ver.2010)



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Here is my new driftwood layout:


















Thanks for comment!


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

nó trông tuyệt vời!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Rất đẹp hồ cá, very nice beautiful aquarium. The driftwood looks nice!


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ahh, that's a beautiful layout. Love the second picture  Would it be something of interest to you to share this on my site? I don't want to drop the link here so as not to go against the forum rules, but if you don't mind sharing this with our members, that would be great. Cheers!

Once again, awesome layout.


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wonderful tank, care to give us a fauna list?


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

shark1505 said:


> Wonderful tank, care to give us a fauna list?


Or a flora list?

Looks Amazing! Amano Quality! The CO2 ladder on the left is a little distracting though. What kind of wood you using - is it black wood or manzanita?


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Very picturesque eh! Looks similar to an earlier aquarium design I saw on Saigon Aqua.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

You've got my attention  That's an amazing layout. I love the wood placement. Could you tell us a little more about the setup and how long you've had it for?

I'm going to keep those pics in mind for my next tank


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice scape!!
Love your wood placement


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I love your driftwood! I also want to know what kind of wood you are using. It looks great.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

After some more change in the layout...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## bartohog (Jun 12, 2011)

just love looking at great work and seeing things in it that i can use


----------

